# What other Shostakovich is there?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a composer I enjoy and listen to when I have the time to sit down and enjoy his longer works, or even to his preludes. My collection includes: The symphonies (all 15 + a few other orchestral things included in the set). The Preludes (also the preludes and fugues) The String Quartets, The four waltzes, Piano Quintet, Piano Trio No. 2, The Cello Sonata, and his concertos. Am I missing any of his other works that are worth exploring?


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

It sounds like the only major thing you are missing are his operas.

Here is a link to a list of all of his works:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Dmitri_Shostakovich


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Have you heard the jazz suites?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I don’t suppose you know all the film scores, I believe he composed quite a few of them!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

... and his song cycles!


----------



## bumtz (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, you are missing two of my favorite Shostakovich works  - sonata for viola and piano (Op. 147 - his last one!) and sonata for violin and piano (Op. 134). 
There is a phenomenal CD on Melodiya of Richter performing them with Oleg Kagan and Yuri Bashmet.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The songs are, on the whole, well worth checking out. The Delos label released them over 5 discs - some of which hadn't been available on record before. One oddity that is worth checking out is his satire 'Anti-Formalist Rayok' which is DSCH having the last laugh at the imbecilic Zhdanov decree of 1948. He started on it that very year but obviously it was out of the question to have it published in those times but thankfully he decided to make it available when the climate was more favourable - I think it eventually saw the light in 1968. Of the other vocal works the cycles 'From Jewish Folk Poetry' and the '6 Poems of Marina Tsvetaeva' (one of his very last works) are of particular interest, whether in piano or orchestral format. Other fine cycles are the '7 poems of Aleksandr Blok' which the composer wrote for voice and piano trio and the epic 'Suite on Verses by Michelangelo' (another of his very last works).

As regards the film music, it may be straightforward and 'conveyor belt' on the surface due to political expediency but apparently a lot of it is still laden with the kind of 'clues' and hidden parody of the sort he liked to throw in to his major works - bearing in mind the amount of film scores that he wrote (and are now seeing the light in completed form rather than as brief suites) I imagine Shostakovich cryptographers will be occupied from now until Doomsday.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

The 24 Preludes for Piano


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I dunno, I never heard of any other Shostakovich than Dmitry...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ballet suites! they're brilliant stuff. First the 4 Suites compiled of several ballets, then a Suite of only music from the Bolt, and another from the Age of Gold.





This is uber-Russian folk-styled Shostakovich, one of my favorite.





And this one here is just plain comical. :lol:


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Definitely the Preludes and Fugues. I have the version by Nikolayeva on Hyperion. I prefer it to the Keith Jarrett set.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I dunno, I never heard of any other Shostakovich than Dmitry...


Well there is his son Maxim and his grandson Dimitry who is a pianist. Both have recorded some of his works.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mmm....take a look at my collection...

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> mmm....take a look at my collection...
> 
> http://www3.bell.net/svp1/


 Where did all the Haydn, Bach and Handel go?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> mmm....take a look at my collection...
> 
> http://www3.bell.net/svp1/


@ Martin, That is quite an impressive collection indeed! Do you have any idea how many cds and dvds you own in total? WOW.:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Martin, That is quite an impressive collection indeed! Do you have any idea how many cds and dvds you own in total? WOW.:tiphat:


About 3800?

Martin


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

What about posting a pic of your disque compacts in this thread?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Some very fine works by Shostakovich not yet mentioned (although I don't agree with all the suggestions - some are mere trifles - and I didn't examine Martin's collection, so apologies for any inadvertent duplications), but which you should make sure you hear:

*2 Cello Concertos, op 107 and 126*
*Cantata: The Execution of Stepan Razin* (a sorely overlooked work and one of his finest compositions. make sure you hear the Kondrashin recording - all the others are too tame in comparison)
*Film score: The Fall of Berlin, Op 82*
*Film Score: Hamlet, Op 116*
*Incidental music: Hypothetically Murdered, Op 31*
*Film score: The New Babylon, Op 18*
*Symphonic poem: October, Op 131* (better than you might expect)
*Piano Quintet, Op 57*
*Piano Trios No 1, Op 8* and (especially) *No 2, Op 67*
*Five Romances on Texts from the Magazine 'Krokodil' for bass and piano, Op 121*
*Songs From Jewish Poetry, Op 79*
*Film score: Five Days, Five Nights, Op 111*
*2 Violin Concertos, Op 77/99 and 129*


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jalex said:


> Where did all the Haydn, Bach and Handel go?


Who are they?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Amfibius said:


> What about posting a pic of your disque compacts in this thread?


Not a bad Idea...But many many pictures would be required.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Some very fine works by Shostakovich not yet mentioned (although I don't agree with all the suggestions - some are mere trifles - and I didn't examine Martin's collection, so apologies for any inadvertent duplications), but which you should make sure you hear:
> 
> *2 Cello Concertos, op 107 and 126*
> *Cantata: The Execution of Stepan Razin* (a sorely overlooked work and one of his finest compositions. make sure you hear the Kondrashin recording - all the others are too tame in comparison)
> ...


As far as I know I have ALL Shostakovich. I met him in Moscow in 1970 when I was 17. We had a cup of tea together. We stayed about 45 minutes speaking mainly about music, he was surprised I knew his music so well...and being so young. I told him...my preferences. Katerina Izmailova is one of my favourites. He was happy with my choice.

Martin


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> As far as I know I have ALL Shostakovich. I met him in Moscow in 1970 when I was 17. We had a cup of tea together. We stayed about 45 minutes speaking mainly about music, he was surprised I knew his music so well...and being so young. I told him...my preferences. Katerina Izmailova is one of my favourites. He was happy with my choice.
> 
> Martin


Are you serious??? Man that is like the coolest thing I've heard all year.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> Are you serious??? Man that is like the coolest thing I've heard all year.


Well.. It made my year (1970). I was so excited...But the guy was a bit sick, I could notice that...But he was very friendly. My Russian was very poor then and his English wasn't that good....But I think we could speak well anyhow....I was smiling all the time...I was admiring him. I loved his music so much and of course I told you that. He was very pleased to see a 17 years old guy (not being a musician) interested in his music.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Amfibius said:


> What about posting a pic of your disque compacts in this thread?


I posted a picture in another thread called...I would like to share something with you or something like this.

Martin:tiphat:


----------

